# Broken charging port, now what?



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Today i was laying on the couch with my phone hooked up and as i went to grab it and text someone the charger came out and the phone fell on the ground. I try to plug it back in and it wont go in. I tried a different usb just to make sure and sure enough, its broken. It wont charge or anything. Something inside is moved or something and it wont fit in properly. I have the 6 dollar asurion stuff, but if i went with that, id still have to pay like 100 just to get a new phone wouldnt i? Do the plug in battery chargers also charge the extended battery? I might get one of those for the time being. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Look inside the USB port and see if that little tab is bent. Go from there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

How many prongs are supposed to be inside there? I think i probably broke one.


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> How many prongs are supposed to be inside there? I think i probably broke one.


Hard to see, but it looks like there are 5 contacts on the tab.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Buy u a new one on eBay 7.99 I got mine but haven't had time to fix. It

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## bbolton_98 (Jul 22, 2011)

the wireless charger is a option. It charges via the contacts under the door. You can get the door for 2.99 at Verizon stores and the charger is like 59.00. But you can order a energizer qi two position charger for less from target. Hope that helps

get infected ( InfectedRom.com )


----------

